# iSER in FreeBSD



## Param-FreeBSD (Dec 10, 2017)

I have found that FreeBSD has iSER in 11.0 release. Does this contain both iSER initiator and Target. The confusion is because icl is iSCSI common layer which means its a layer for both initiator and target. But there is also a separate file called iSER initiator but not iSER target. Does this mean that there is no iSER Target in icl


----------



## trasz@ (Nov 3, 2018)

Well, the ICL is common, but there is still some code there that’s only used by the initiator, and some specific to the target.  The target-specific bits are missing for iSER.

Which basically means the ISER  is only supported at the initiator side, not target.


----------

